# Ninja Attack(Medieval Japan)



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

scale 1;32
Full action!
Who are going to die first?Ninja or the samurai?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! Was this a kit, or a dio that you built from scratch?

Sean


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

SJF said:


> That's really cool! Was this a kit, or a dio that you built from scratch?
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean,
Kit..and if you want one,tell me,because I have a special relationship with this brand(I make many models for they,ninja attak is my work,for example)and I have 50% discount.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good work but ive never seen a samauri with a stache and goatee that looks like hes from the 3 musketeers


----------

